# Fische nach zusetzen eine kleines Tosai krank?



## Lumita (20. Sep. 2017)

Hallo ich habe vor 3 Wochen einen kleinen Koi eingesetzt. Jetzt habe ich gemerkt, dass meine Spiegelkarpfen und der schwarze Amur weißliche Flecken haben. Die Flecken sind flach und etwa 3-5mm groß. Sieht aus wie Wasserflecken auf der Motorhaube vom Auto. Was könnte das sein?


----------



## Teich4You (20. Sep. 2017)

Hallo.

weiße Beläge können mehrere Ursachen haben.

Von einer Schleimhautverdickung bis hin zu __ Parasiten.
Eine exakte Aussage schafft da nur ein Abstrich mit anschließender Untersuchung unter einem Mikroskop.
Das kann vielleicht ein erfahrener User aus dem Forum bei dir machen, oder gleich ein geeigneter Tierarzt.

Anmerken möchte ich trotzdem noch, dass ein Zusetzen Ende August schon nicht mehr ganz optimal ist.
Gerade in diesem Jahr sind die Temperaturen im September ja recht schnell gefallen.
Also kaum Zeit dafür, dass sich alle Fische auf neue Parasiten einstellen können.
Auch Behandlungen sind bei niedrigen Wassertemperaturen nicht mehr ohne weiteres auszuführen.

Nichts desto trotz sollte man jetzt gucken, um was es sich genau handelt um dann eventuell noch Gegenmaßnahmen zu ergreifen bevor es "wirklich" kalt wird.


----------



## Lumita (20. Sep. 2017)

Dankeschön und gleichzeitig ernüchternd! Gibt es hier evtl. einen erfahrenen User der bei mir vor Ort eine. Abstrich machen würde? Würde ich natürlich bezahlen. Tierarzt ist zuweit weg. Allein die Anfahrt würde um die 350 Euro kosten....Hmmm


----------



## bms15606 (20. Sep. 2017)

Hallo
Anhand der Postleitzahl scheint ihr ja dicht bei Berlin zu sein.Vileicht mal ein Foto machen oder einen Abstrich und zu einem der Händler um Berlin fahren zwecks bestimmung.


----------



## Lumita (20. Sep. 2017)

Na ich fahr jetzt am Freitag zum Tierarzt. Was für ein Aufwand. Wasser raus in nen aufblasbaren Pool. Karpfen in ne Wanne. 80km fahren bis nach Tegel und wieder zurück.


----------



## Lumita (20. Sep. 2017)

Überlebt mir der Fisch das Überhaubt? Der Tierarzt meinte Ikeawanne, darin ne schwarze Mülltonne und oben verschließen? Da bin ich etwas skeptisch. Ich mein der Anton ist knapp 80cm.


----------



## Lumita (20. Sep. 2017)

überhaupt = überhaubt..und Mülltonne = Mülltüte  haha... sorry..mit dem Handy schreiben ist nicht meine große Stärke. Bin voll aufgeregt und hab auch Angst, dass dem Fisch was passiert.


----------



## tosa (20. Sep. 2017)

ah, fährst du zu Wolter? der ist ok, aber lass dir bitte die Diagnose erst geben! Versuche bitte vor der Medikamentenmitnahme zuerst den Preis zu erfahren, da ist er manchmal nicht der günstigste.

Leider ist Bernau doch schon ein gutes Stück von mir weg....

Wieso Wasser raus in einen Pool? Was hat das für einen Grund?

Die Tüte schafft er normalerweise, aber gut verschliessen, oder besser sogar 2 nehmen, ausreichend Wasser.


----------



## Lumita (20. Sep. 2017)

Ja, ich fahre zu Wolter. Hab nen Termin am Freitag 16.30 Uhr. Bin mal gespannt wie ich durchkomme. Alternativ würde Teich Arndt auch einen Abstrich durchführen. Wären nur 10km. Hab noch Omnipur S 3x 10.000l zuhause, aber auf gut glück möchte ich nichts rein schütten. Wenn ich Medis bekomme, dann muss ich ja wohl den ganzen Teich damit belasten? Sollte ich dann den Patronenfilter umlenken, um die Bakks nicht zu zerstören oder muss der mitbehandelt werden?


----------



## Digicat (20. Sep. 2017)

Am besten wäre eine Innenhälterung, da die Temperatur schon grenzwärtig ist.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Lumita (20. Sep. 2017)

@tosa Ich denke mal der Karpfen lässt sich nicht so einfach einfangen. Bis Dato hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit den Karpfen und somit mussten sie auch noch nie rausgefangen werden. Somit werde ich notfalls soviel Wasser wie nötig im Pool aufbewahren, den Fisch rausholen und dann das Wasser zurückleiten.


----------



## tosa (20. Sep. 2017)

wie gesagt, pass auf bei den Medikamenten.... da greift er gerne ins finanziell obere Regal! bzw. er dreht sich das ins obere....

naja nen Abstrich kann auch ein Händler machen. Omnipur wirkt schon gegen sehr viel, aber ob es das richtige ist?

wenn du behandeln mußt, muss das immer mit durch den Filter, leider..... das ist immer schlecht vor dem Winter, weil gerade jetzt die Fische das Futter brauchen... aber wenn es gar nicht anders geht....


----------



## Lumita (20. Sep. 2017)

@Digicat Da gebe ich dir recht, aber ich habe keine IH


----------



## tosa (20. Sep. 2017)

Lumita schrieb:


> @tosa Ich denke mal der Karpfen lässt sich nicht so einfach einfangen. Bis Dato hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit den Karpfen und somit mussten sie auch noch nie rausgefangen werden. Somit werde ich notfalls soviel Wasser wie nötig im Pool aufbewahren, den Fisch rausholen und dann das Wasser zurückleiten.



ah, ok, die sind auch noch klein, aber das müssen wir mal im nächsten Sommer üben, eigentlich führt man mit dem Kescher den Fisch an eine günstige Position und fängt ihn dann erst.... Ich kriege nach viel Übung inzwischen aus den 80 Fischen jeden Fisch den ich haben will.


----------



## Lumita (20. Sep. 2017)

Uih das hört sich gut an, dann werd ich nächstes Jahr Mal bei mir am Teich ein Teichtreffen veranstalten.


----------



## tosa (20. Sep. 2017)

Lumita schrieb:


> Uih das hört sich gut an, dann werd ich nächstes Jahr Mal bei mir am Teich ein Teichtreffen veranstalten.


 das kannst du gerne machen..... eigentlich ist das Keschern keine große Kunst, man sollte nur nicht nervös dabei sein, das merken die Biester sofort. Jede Hektik überträgt sich.


----------



## rollikoi (21. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,

zum Keschern fällt mir auf, wenn ich bei mir Laub oder so  abkeschere lassen sich meine Koi nicht stören und schwimmen fast in den Kescher.
Komme ich aber mit dem großen Koikescher an den Teich sind die Damen und Herren Koi verschwunden.

LG Bernd


----------



## tosa (21. Sep. 2017)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zum Keschern fällt mir auf, wenn ich bei mir Laub oder so  abkeschere lassen sich meine Koi nicht stören und schwimmen fast in den Kescher.
> Komme ich aber mit dem großen Koikescher an den Teich sind die Damen und Herren Koi verschwunden.
> ...



Hi Bernd,
dann kescher doch in Zukunft mit dem großen Kescher ab damit sie sich dran gewöhnen....


----------



## rollikoi (21. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Torsten,

mit einem 80cm Kescher Blätter abkeschern wäre doch etwas zu viel.
Das wäre ja quasi wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen. 

LG Bernd


----------



## tosa (21. Sep. 2017)

lach, ich habe gar keine anderen Kescher


----------



## rollikoi (21. Sep. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> lach, ich habe gar keine anderen Kescher



Das klingt fast wie damals in der Werbung: "Isch abbe gar kein Auto."


So, nun aber genug off Topic, will ja Lumitas Thread nicht zerrschießen, ist schließlich ein wichtiges Thema.

LG Bernd


----------



## tosa (22. Sep. 2017)

und??? alles geklappt? was war die Diagnose?


----------



## Lumita (22. Sep. 2017)

Ichthyophthiriose! Ja hat soweit alles geklappt. Anfangs hat mein Amur eine Ikeakiste durchgeschlagen. Zum Glück noch direkt am Teich. Dann neue Kist, schwarze Decke drüber und losgefahren. Autofahren war überhaupt kein Problem. Da mehrere Fische betroffen sind, hab ich jetzt Oase Antiparasit für 7 Tage. Danach Milchsäurebakterien. Dumm da der Filter somit erstmal zerstört ist. Dafür hab ich das  Filter jetzt richtig gedämmt, damit er im Winter durchlaufen kann.


----------



## tosa (22. Sep. 2017)

na, super, habe ich ja richtig getippt.... Mist!

Malachit hätte da gereicht. Behalte bitte deine Wasserwerte im Auge und füttere bitte nicht. da müssen die jetzt durch. Danach den Filter wieder sauber starten, ist einfach gerade eine dumme Zeit für sowas....

wenn was ist rufe an, Nummer hast du


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Sep. 2017)

Ichthyo war auch mein erster Gedanke.

Wie genau hast du behandelt? Und womit?
Hatte ich mal im Aquarium, da ist es recht einfach.


----------



## Lumita (22. Sep. 2017)

Herzlichen Dank! Werd mich auf alle Fälle melden wenn was ist. Bis jetzt läufts ja gut. Jetzt mal abwarten. Zum Glück stehen sie ja gut im Futter und waren das ganze Jahr stressfrei. Hilft ja nichts. Zum Glück spielt der Wettetgott mit.


----------



## tosa (22. Sep. 2017)

hast du eigentlich schon den Teich vergrößert??? wenn nicht sag Bescheid, ich denke das sollte vernünftig geplant sein....


----------



## Lumita (22. Sep. 2017)

Na ich hab erstmal einen Abstrich machen lassen. Dann das angeblich passend Medikament mitgenommen. Und jetzt muss ich am 3 Tage lang mit einem Tag aussetzen die __ Parasiten töten. Schön sah ja das Ichtyo aus. Dreht sich so schön im Kreis.


----------



## Lumita (22. Sep. 2017)

Ja da bin ich noch voll in der Vorplanungsphase und muss erstmal richtig ausloten, was meine Frau zugesteht und was nicht  Aber läuft im Moment nicht weg!


----------



## tosa (22. Sep. 2017)

Lumita schrieb:


> Ja da bin ich noch voll in der Vorplanungsphase und muss erstmal richtig ausloten, was meine Frau zugesteht und was nicht  Aber läuft im Moment nicht weg!



dann sagt Bescheid, es gibt nicht viele 100m3 Teiche....


----------



## Lumita (22. Sep. 2017)

Ja da werd ich mich auf alle Fälle informieren und dich desöfteren nerven.


----------



## Lumita (22. Sep. 2017)

Aber ich denke, dass ich eher auf 30 bis 40m3 gehe. Hab mich schon ein bissal informiert und muss ja auch noch finanziell gestemmt werden.


----------



## tosa (23. Sep. 2017)

Lumita schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, dass ich eher auf 30 bis 40m3 gehe. Hab mich schon ein bissal informiert und muss ja auch noch finanziell gestemmt werden.



das ist eine vernünftige Größe, insbesondere auch betr. der Unterhaltskosten.


----------



## Lumita (27. Sep. 2017)

Die Medikamentengabe mit Oase Anti Parasit ist vorbei. Somit auch die fütterungsfreie Zeit, auch wenns mir sehr schwer gefallen ist.
Wasserwerte
Temperatur 15,1 Grad
ph 7,5
Ammonium 0,0
Nitrit 0,0 
Nitrat >10
O2 8,0
Der Filter ist mittlerweile gut verpackt in Styrodur, jedoch auch erstmal auf 0 was die Filterbakterien angeht. Jetzt mache ich heute noch eine WW von 25% und lasse die UVC tagsüber nochmals laufen. Zur Dämmerung gibt dann BioVital Milchsäurebakterien und der Patronenfilter wird neue geimpft mit O... BioKick Filterstarter. Gibts noch Verbesserungsvorschläge? Liebe Grüße aus dem Berliner Norden. Anna


----------



## Lumita (27. Sep. 2017)

Achja KH 7 
und GH 14


----------



## Teich4You (27. Sep. 2017)

Dieser Beitrag war doppelt, kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## tosa (27. Sep. 2017)

alles gut, versuch den Filter zu starten und gib jetzt reduzierte Mahlzeiten. am besten die Hälfte von vorher verteilt über den ganzen Tag (sofern das möglich ist). und behalte Ammonium und Nitrit im Auge.


----------



## Lumita (28. Sep. 2017)

Nach 2 Tagen Fütterung. Halb soviel wie regulär. 80g aufgeteilt auf drei Fütterungen pro Tag  9.00 Uhr, 13 Uhr und 18 Uhr. Das Nitrit hat einen minimalen rosa Einschlag. Ganz rechts Teichwasser als Referenz.


----------



## Teich4You (28. Sep. 2017)

Lumita schrieb:


> Gibts noch Verbesserungsvorschläge?


Ja.



Lumita schrieb:


> und lasse die UVC tagsüber nochmals laufen. Zur Dämmerung gibt dann BioVital Milchsäurebakterien


Diese beiden Dinge passen nicht so recht zusammen. Wenn du Bakterien zudosierst, egal ob Milchsäure oder Filterstarter, würde ich die UV für einige tage aus lassen, da sie die Bakterien auch angreift und abtöten kann.


----------



## tosa (28. Sep. 2017)

Lumita schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 192558
> Nach 2 Tagen Fütterung. Halb soviel wie regulär. 80g aufgeteilt auf drei Fütterungen pro Tag  9.00 Uhr, 13 Uhr und 18 Uhr. Das Nitrit hat einen minimalen rosa Einschlag. Ganz rechts Teichwasser als Referenz.



was Florian sagt hatte ich leider überlesen, aber du siehst das dein Filter platt ist.... füttere mal so erstmal weiter.... aber die Werte im Auge behalten!


----------



## Lumita (29. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Florian! Danke für deine Ratschlag. Natürlich hab ich die UVC ausgeschaltet, bevor ich die Milchsäurebakterien und Filterbakterien zugegeben habe. Dacht dies sei mit der Dämmerung schon selbsterklärend und die bleibt jetzt auch erst mal aus bis der Nitritpeak und der wird kommen vorüber ist.


----------

